# The Coooaaalllllll Train



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's right it's Coal Train...not Soul Train ....time.

Who is going to SMA this weekend? Are you shooting both days...or just one. 

I took the moth balls off the S4 Nitrous Mag so we will see what Agent Orange can do with these Nano's :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm thinkin I'll shoot the train tomorrow... likely not both days tho.. still got a list a mile long I'm a workin on... :chortle: 

Hopes to see some AT'rs there.. :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So Sticky, Nino and I are gonna be the only ones there:embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> So Sticky, Nino and I are gonna be the only ones there:embara:


Looks like we got em runnin skeered.. :mg: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Looks like we got em runnin skeered.. :mg: :chortle: :wink:


Must be....I am just hoping to put one GOOD round together...finally:embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I've not learned what all the abbreviations mean yet, but Jarlicker indicated last night that he was most likely headed to a shoot this weekend - might be the same one.

Of course, the poor guy has to do "manual labor" during the day, so he probably won't be on AT until

1) his finishes his daily duties AND

2) he spends the remaining daylight hours at DCWC


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I doubt VERY seriously that ole' Jarlicker is heading up to Southern Md (SMA)for this shoot. If he does...then we will all have a blast...but pretty sure he won't be heading this way.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I doubt VERY seriously that ole' Jarlicker is heading up to Southern Md (SMA)for this shoot. If he does...then we will all have a blast...but pretty sure he won't be heading this way.


Now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure he said he was headed to Clemson this weekend. Something about a shoot there that the DCWC hosted last year. Make sense?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> So Sticky, Nino and I are gonna be the only ones there:embara:


Nope. Hopefully be there tomorrow. 



IGluIt4U said:


> Looks like we got em runnin skeered.. :mg: :chortle: :wink:


Skeered? Heck no. Make sure your brother doesn't call and ask for some help. No more excusses Sticky. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well then that is one group of 4

Now....my wireless network connection at home keeps telling me that I have a cable unplugged:embara: So if I don't get on tonight....just call me.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Nope. Hopefully be there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Skeered? Heck no. Make sure your brother doesn't call and ask for some help. No more excusses Sticky. :wink:


 Got it man... he ain't gettin me this weekend.. I think I'll let my phone die this afternoon... :chortle: :wink:


Brown Hornet said:


> Well then that is one group of 4
> 
> Now....my wireless network connection at home keeps telling me that I have a cable unplugged:embara: So if I don't get on tonight....just call me.:wink:


What should we call ya? :noidea: :lol: 

Is it casual registration? :noidea: (guess I should have checked.. :lol


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Got it man... he ain't gettin me this weekend.. I think I'll let my phone die this afternoon... :chortle: :wink:
> 
> What should we call ya? :noidea: :lol:
> 
> Is it casual registration? :noidea: (guess I should have checked.. :lol


Never mind.. I looked.. casual.. 9-2.. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well what time are you casual shooters getting there? :wink:

and Jerry we promise we will be there this time I am staying at Nino's house, after we get back from shooting he won't be allowed off the couch...other then going to the bathroom...so no ankle injuries...and I will make sure he is up early


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:chortle: Well, I'm thinkin about 9ish.. it's about an hour drive for me.. give or take a little.. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

We should be there around the same time....but Nino's "ish" has a wider gap then my "ish".....so I will update you later.

But 9 sounds good to me


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> We should be there around the same time....but Nino's "ish" has a wider gap then my "ish".....so I will update you later.
> 
> But 9 sounds good to me


:chortle: No sweat man.. I'm flexible.. and need to warmup a while anyway.. still feeling my way around my new setup.. .:wink: :nod:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> We should be there around the same time....but Nino's "ish" has a wider gap then my "ish".....so I will update you later.
> But 9 sounds good to me


Aint that the truth.....Good luck tomorrow.

I will be lucky if I get to shoot before the hillbilly, work is killin me.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I'll be there on Sunday. Need to shoot these new ACC's to see how they do.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

9:00 works for me.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Was a good shoot yesterday, hope you all have a good day today as well.. :thumb:

We had a ball, shot six in our group, me, Hornet, Nino, MDBowhunter, a friend of his, the scrawny guy, Mike, and some young dude (Nick) who was puttin the whoopin on all of us.. :lol:

All started out ok, the range was in good shape, the weather was great. We were smokin along til we had to pause to do a little tree sugery.. :noidea: 










Mike was quite the tree surgeon, and was able to free the shaft after a bit of diggin... :thumb: 









Once we got that out of the way, we proceeded to get on with the shooting.. :wink:


















After all the dust settled and the scores were tallied, this is what was handed down...  










Thanks to all the guys that shot with our group yesterday, making it a memorable event, as usual.. :thumb: :cheers:

Rattleman... the kid has potential... .:thumb: :nod: :wink:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

WOW I thought Hornet was a shooter.  Boy there goes his reputation. :wink::chortle: Awesome shooting my friend, you represented the bar in Grand fashion. :thumb: :whoo:
Hey Sticky, did Hornet let you shoot from the Senior Citizen stakes??:noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

tjandy said:


> WOW I thought Hornet was a shooter.  Boy there goes his reputation. :wink::chortle: Awesome shooting my friend, you represented the bar in Grand fashion. :thumb: :whoo:
> Hey Sticky, did Hornet let you shoot from the Senior Citizen stakes??:noidea:


 No, there ain't no such thing.. only stakes for the cubbies.. and I ain't no cub.. :lol: :wink: :nyah:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Was a good shoot yesterday, hope you all have a good day today as well.. :thumb:
> 
> We had a ball, shot six in our group, me, Hornet, Nino, MDBowhunter, a friend of his, the scrawny guy, Mike, and some young dude (Nick) who was puttin the whoopin on all of us.. :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks for not letting on whose arrow was in the tree. :embara: Oooops! 

*REALLY* enjoyed it yesterday Sticky.  One of the best times I've had on an archery range in a *LONG* time. You shot well....and I was honored to surrender a well deserved crispie. :wink:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

tjandy said:


> WOW I thought Hornet was a shooter.  :noidea:


My thoughts exactly...:noidea: :set1_thinking:...that new Martin musta improved Sticky's scores...:becky:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> *REALLY* enjoyed it yesterday Sticky.  One of the best times I've had on an archery range in a *LONG* time. You shot well....and I was honored to surrender a well deserved crispie. :wink:


God don't tell him that his head is already big enough...:lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks for not letting on whose arrow was in the tree. :embara: Oooops!
> 
> *REALLY* enjoyed it yesterday Sticky.  One of the best times I've had on an archery range in a *LONG* time. You shot well....and I was honored to surrender a well deserved crispie. :wink:


Well, I won't tell who shot the tree, if you don't tell who had the most inserts and points come 'unglued' in them carpet butts... :frusty: :lol: :wink:

I agree Jerry, it was a great time and everyone shot pretty well, I don't think anyone did outstanding, except perhaps our young up and comer... :wink: :thumb: I had a great time, it was a blast shooting with the group.. thanks to all.. :cheers:

Now.. to put on some new string/cables and repair some arrows... :lol: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JUMPMAN said:


> My thoughts exactly...:noidea: :set1_thinking:...that new Martin musta improved Sticky's scores...:becky:


I did Ok with the new Martin.. shot three points off my PB, but... still have some tweakin to do.. my arrows still appear a bit drunk in flight.. :noidea: :lol: :wink:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> I did Ok with the new Martin.. shot three points off my PB, but... still have some tweakin to do.. my arrows still appear a bit drunk in flight.. :noidea: :lol: :wink:


Are they spined for the proper poundage...:noidea:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I won't tell who shot the tree, if you don't tell who had the most inserts and points come 'unglued' in them carpet butts... :frusty: :lol: :wink:
> 
> I agree Jerry, it was a great time and everyone shot pretty well, I don't think anyone did outstanding, except perhaps our young up and comer... :wink: :thumb: I had a great time, it was a blast shooting with the group.. thanks to all.. :cheers:
> 
> Now.. to put on some new string/cables and repair some arrows... :lol: :wink:


Oh yeah, forgot that one.  Put some regular glue-in points on them Cheetahs. Jeez, then the dots will be really scared. :wink:

Everyone shot pretty well?  Oh man, you didn't tally *MY* first half. Terrible.  But you know what...I was having a good time and it didn't matter. :tongue: I found out a long time ago...when you're having a bad day...take enjoyment in watching someone else shoot well.  Believe you me...I've had plenty of practice on that one.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JUMPMAN said:


> Are they spined for the proper poundage...:noidea:


Yes, they are.. but I haven't really had time to get the bow in tune.. today I tore it down and strung my new cables and strings.. took Hornet's advice and I now have a serious solid wall, which will help me a bit. Need to take it down and paper tune it one night this week. I'll do a walk back tune this afternoon if the rains hold off long enough.. :noidea: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

JUMPMAN said:


> My thoughts exactly...:noidea: :set1_thinking:...that new Martin musta improved Sticky's scores...:becky:


That Mystic, must be Magical. :wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

tjandy said:


> That Mystic, must be Magical. :wink:


All Mystics are Magical:wink: Just part of what you get with the bow.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey BH, what happened to the Agent Orange? Maybe Agent Green would have been more aprapo?:wink: 

Seriously, sounds like you guys had a hell of a time and thats what matters the most any way.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

mdbowhunter did you think you got off that easy? LOL!!
Isn't technology great! Shot bad but had a good time anyway.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Nino said:


> mdbowhunter did you think you got off that easy? LOL!!
> Isn't technology great! Shot bad but had a good time anyway.


Hey Nino I think Jerry brings the scrawny guy for just this reason.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Was a good shoot yesterday, hope you all have a good day today as well.. :thumb:
> 
> We had a ball, shot six in our group, me, Hornet, Nino, MDBowhunter, a friend of his, the scrawny guy, Mike, and some young dude (Nick) who was puttin the whoopin on all of us.. :lol:
> 
> ...


The kid (Nick) shot his PB with a 529 on Saturday but with me today he shot a 538 (WOW) He had me on the 1st 14 but kinda stumbled on the final 14. 273 and 265. I think I need to cut the string on this kid. :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Nino said:


> mdbowhunter did you think you got off that easy? LOL!!
> Isn't technology great! Shot bad but had a good time anyway.


No I didn't! :embara:

Jeez, after Sticky found my arrow...the cameras were a clickin'  You woulda thought it was the opening kick-off at the Super Bowl!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Hey Nino I think Jerry brings the scrawny guy for just this reason.


You betcha... He climbs trees like a freaking racoon!!! :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> You betcha... He climbs trees like a freaking racoon!!! :wink:


Now the big question....Does he know that you only want him around for his climbing abilities???


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> The kid (Nick) shot his PB with a 529 on Saturday but with me today he shot a 538 (WOW) He had me on the 1st 14 but kinda stumbled on the final 14. 273 and 265. I think I need to cut the string on this kid. :wink:


Well, honestly he shot the lights out for about 85% of his shots.. one target or two got him a bit, otherwise he was just dropping one here and there. Shooting with the crowd he was shooting with yesterday, I think he did fine.. :lol:

Sounds like he's gettin it dialed in.. and them GT's fly just fine.. :nod: :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

swerve said:


> All Mystics are Magical:wink: Just part of what you get with the bow.


I know I enjoy mine. :wink:


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

That Nick is a shooter! I wish I would have come back over now. I stayed home and worked on some things after embarissing mysef yesterday. I felt I needed a new start so I started turning the Mathews DoJo into the Hoyt DoJo. I know it's not the bow but the nut behind the string. But I always feel better with clean slate.:wink: mdbowhunter I should not have looked at your bow. I blame you.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I won't tell who shot the tree, if you don't tell who had the most inserts and points come 'unglued' in them carpet butts... :frusty: :lol: :wink:


Hey sticky let me get this straight...don't you work with glue? HMMMMMMMMMMM:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

swerve said:


> Hey BH, what happened to the Agent Orange? Maybe Agent Green would have been more aprapo?:wink:
> 
> Seriously, sounds like you guys had a hell of a time and thats what matters the most any way.


Agent Orange was fine....and in this configuration I will take it since I haven't shot it since indoors:wink: Sticky will see Orange in his sleep after the Hill:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sat was a blast....that was a very big group of shooters and I think I had more fun then I have had since Cumberland last year. Thanks guys.:darkbeer:

Md and I finally got to shoot together....Jerry we will get you straightened out sooner then later:wink: Well as long as you can stop that skinny finger shooting friend of your from trying to sell your shooting partners your bow while you run to the bathroom It's a good thing you drove otherwise you would have gone home without a bow:wink: 

But don't think you are getting off easy. I have all the GOOD pics at home...but my puter is acting short bus ish so the pics may stay gone for awhile...and remember I didn't have a camera phone:doh:

Little man Nick had those GTs that Rattleman couldn't get to group out of the Hooter Shooter eating up dots all day. His score on Sat didn't reflect how good he shot. Hats off to him for sure....Sticky and I were about to take him behind a target and teach him to respect his elders.:wink:

If anyone needs a new bow or 3....check the classifieds....There should be some Mathews C4s in MINT condition hitting the AT shortly....just do a search for "Nino":wink:

Now I know that I lost a point or two....but that was from a bad batch of epoxy that I mixed up....but someone that is very experienced with GLUE sure did seem to have a problem on Sat.....:doh:


and on a personal note.....I finally 20ed that stupid 35 yard fan  and the other round on it I dropped a 19  I am finally figuring that target out....now if I could just talk everyone into letting me skip that dumb 45wu I would be in business:embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Agent Orange was fine....and in this configuration I will take it since I haven't shot it since indoors:wink: Sticky will see Orange in his sleep after the Hill:wink:


Ohh no... cos I tore the Mystic down yesterday, restrung her and taking your advice, now have a tackdriver with a wall of steel.. :thumb:

My scores will improve by 20 if I can get my form consistent.. and I'm finding a few tricks of late to help me get it there... Saturday was my first time on a course in over a month.. I'll be ready come the 4th.. :wink:


Rattleman said:


> Hey sticky let me get this straight...don't you work with glue? HMMMMMMMMMMM:embara:


Err.. uhhhh.. :embara: Yes.. I do.. and it looks like I'll have to get my industrial strenth supermegastickanythingforlife glue outta the closet to keep them carpet butts from eatin my points.. at least I wasn't the only one to lose a point on Saturday... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ohh no... cos I tore the Mystic down yesterday, restrung her and taking your advice, now have a tackdriver with a wall of steel.. :thumb:
> 
> My scores will improve by 20 if I can get my form consistent.. and I'm finding a few tricks of late to help me get it there... Saturday was my first time on a course in over a month.. I'll be ready come the 4th.. :wink:
> 
> Err.. uhhhh.. :embara: Yes.. I do.. and it looks like I'll have to get my industrial strenth supermegastickanythingforlife glue outta the closet to keep them carpet butts from eatin my points.. at least I wasn't the only one to lose a point on Saturday... :chortle: :wink:


Yep....I am calling LAS in a little while...that carpet monster ate a couple of mine also:embara:


But I am glad I could help ya with that Mystic....and I hear ya on the break from shooting....last weekend was the first time I had shot since VaVince, Hinky and I shot....I should be ready to rock on the Hill:wink:

but you better crawl before you walk....there are a lot of points between a 520 and a 540:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sat was a blast....that was a very big group of shooters and I think I had more fun then I have had since Cumberland last year. Thanks guys.:darkbeer:
> 
> Md and I finally got to shoot together....Jerry we will get you straightened out sooner then later:wink: Well as long as you can stop that skinny finger shooting friend of your from trying to sell your shooting partners your bow while you run to the bathroom It's a good thing you drove otherwise you would have gone home without a bow:wink:
> 
> ...


 No way! Someone get me an old preist and a new one!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> No way! Someone get me an old preist and a new one!


Yes way....and two of them are already gone....and he says he has two bushells of Apple's on the way already...and a 3rd one is pending 

The man works FAST:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes way....and two of them are already gone....and he says he has two bushells of Apple's on the way already...and a 3rd one is pending
> 
> The man works FAST:wink:


 you ain't kiddin!! :mg: :chortle:

Anybody have the weekend scores from the Coal Train Shoot? :noidea:


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Muchas Gracias*

Muchas Gracias for those that participated this weekend. Your support was greatly appreciated. Looked like sunday was going to get rained out, but the weather was nice all day. Not sure what the final tally was, but participation was much better this year than last.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ultratec00 said:


> Muchas Gracias for those that participated this weekend. Your support was greatly appreciated. Looked like sunday was going to get rained out, but the weather was nice all day. Not sure what the final tally was, but participation was much better this year than last.


Good to see you again:wink:

Thanks for having us....

I don't remember who asked while we were on the range about the train tracks being active....but about 1/2 hour later....the train came by....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good to see you again:wink:
> 
> Thanks for having us....
> 
> I don't remember who asked while we were on the range about the train tracks being active....but about 1/2 hour later....the train came by....


And nobody let one fly at it.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Nino said:


> I felt I needed a new start so I started turning the Mathews DoJo into the Hoyt DoJo. I know it's not the bow but the nut behind the string. But I always feel better with clean slate.:wink: mdbowhunter I should not have looked at your bow. I blame you.


I feel a disturbance in the force Obie Wan...:wink: Switching teams huh Nino? Well, sometimes ya gotta do it. 

I was waiting for Hornet to tell me something was wrong with the way I had the Ultra Elite set-up. Guess I did something right.  Now...if I could just learn how to shoot it. 

Don't blame me. I think your buddy was pushing you just a little. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I feel a disturbance in the force Obie Wan...:wink: Switching teams huh Nino? Well, sometimes ya gotta do it.
> 
> I was waiting for Hornet to tell me something was wrong with the way I had the Ultra Elite set-up. Guess I did something right.  Now...if I could just learn how to shoot it.
> 
> Don't blame me. I think your buddy was pushing you just a little. :wink:


Nope...the bow was setup fine....although you do still have a TT on it:embara:

Now I just need you to stop trying to rip the cams off the bow when you draw...so that it will stay ok:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sat was a blast....that was a very big group of shooters and I think I had more fun then I have had since Cumberland last year. Thanks guys.:darkbeer:
> 
> Md and I finally got to shoot together....Jerry we will get you straightened out sooner then later:wink: Well as long as you can stop that skinny finger shooting friend of your from trying to sell your shooting partners your bow while you run to the bathroom It's a good thing you drove otherwise you would have gone home without a bow:wink:
> 
> ...


Yep, great shooting with ya Hornet.  Can't say I've ever shot with that big a group...but it was fun. :tongue:

Yeah, I had a feeling the scrawny guy was trying to auction off that bow. Can't get too mad...after all the tree climbing and the arrow rescue. 

Yep, the young kid Nick shot great. :tongue: Would you believe I dropped him off after the shoot at Anne Arundel Archers and he shot some more? He is dedicated for sure.

Ya know what...I find it hard to believe that Saturday was the *FIRST* time you 20'd the 35 fan. That big 'ol dot at 35 yards should be a piece of cake for you Freestylers. You need to see an Exorcist for that affliction. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep, great shooting with ya Hornet.  Can't say I've ever shot with that big a group...but it was fun. :tongue:
> 
> Yeah, I had a feeling the scrawny guy was trying to auction off that bow. Can't get too mad...after all the tree climbing and the arrow rescue.
> 
> ...


There was a thread the other day in Gen pop about the "best deal" on archery gear....one of us almost became the new winner....Mike didn't start the bidding too high...and the 3 of us were all in. That was a deal that couldn't be passed up by even the biggest Hoyt hater in all the land.:wink:

Nick and I did some talking...the boy has the bug bad....I thought he was joking when he said he was going to shoot.:wink: 

You are right I have dropped several 20s on that target before.....but that was with BHFS gear But I have been shooting it much better this year....a lot more 19s then 18s and no 17s on it:wink: But you saw my celebration....did that look like the celebration of someone that shoots that target well? :wink:

Next up is still that dumb 45....like I said there is a reason I always say that target needs to go..:embara:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Little man Nick had those GTs that Rattleman couldn't get to group out of the Hooter Shooter eating up dots all day. His score on Sat didn't reflect how good he shot. Hats off to him for sure....Sticky and I were about to take him behind a target and teach him to respect his elders.:wink:


He didn't even shoot those dang GTs that we tuned on Thursday. He shot the old GTs. I told him that he needs to at least shoot them because he will need something to shoot in the future. He figures that he is gonna keep shooting these until they are no more. KIDS go figure. Ed


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> He didn't even shoot those dang GTs that we tuned on Thursday. He shot the old GTs. I told him that he needs to at least shoot them because he will need something to shoot in the future. He figures that he is gonna keep shooting these until they are no more. KIDS go figure. Ed


Oh....I thought you ran them all through the Hooter Shooter...he said he was shooting the old ones.

We even commented that they were shooting great to be grouping so bad from the Hooter Shooter....he just kept on acting like they were the ones you guys were working on:doh:

So let's see....last week he told Jerry that he shot terrible...then this week he is shooting bad arrows...the kid is well on his way:wink:

But you and Larry are doing great:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh....I thought you ran them all through the Hooter Shooter...he said he was shooting the old ones.
> 
> We even commented that they were shooting great to be grouping so bad from the Hooter Shooter....he just kept on acting like they were the ones you guys were working on:doh:
> 
> ...


Don't know how great we are doing. The kid has definate potential. Hold very steady. Just need to keep his head on straight. By the way he was all about himself when he was ahead of me but when I pulled away he fell apart. He needs to work on shooting within himself. Ed


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope...the bow was setup fine....although you do still have a TT on it:embara:
> 
> Now I just need you to stop trying to rip the cams off the bow when you draw...so that it will stay ok:wink:


The TT will be gone by this weekend.  Back to the blade.

Yep...point taken. With a Tuner I tend to draw a whole lot slower. :tongue: You'll see.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> The TT will be gone by this weekend.  Back to the blade.
> 
> Yep...point taken. With a Tuner I tend to draw a whole lot slower. :tongue: You'll see.


Jerry let me know what you want for the TT. I can always use another. Ed


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Don't know how great we are doing. The kid has definate potential. Hold very steady. Just need to keep his head on straight. By the way he was all about himself when he was ahead of me but when I pulled away he fell apart. He needs to work on shooting within himself. Ed


Much of what you are talking about will come with experience and maturity. He's plenty young and doesn't have any competition...other than adults.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Jerry let me know what you want for the TT. I can always use another. Ed


Thought you were using a Spring Steel?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> The TT will be gone by this weekend.  Back to the blade.
> 
> Yep...point taken. With a Tuner I tend to draw a whole lot slower. :tongue: You'll see.


Yea, otherwise that sucker jumps off the blade.. I think I let down a half dozen times for that this weekend between the shoot and practice.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Don't know how great we are doing. The kid has definate potential. Hold very steady. Just need to keep his head on straight. By the way he was all about himself when he was ahead of me but when I pulled away he fell apart. He needs to work on shooting within himself. Ed


Bring this kid to Cumberland and let HasBeen and I work on him  He will learn to respect his elders and play within his own game!:zip:

See you all in a couple weeks!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> Bring this kid to Cumberland and let HasBeen and I work on him  He will learn to respect his elders and play within his own game!:zip:
> 
> See you all in a couple weeks!


That's a great idea... he'd keep you old boys on yer toes... :lol: :wink: :zip:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thought you were using a Spring Steel?


I use both. The spring steel with the ACC and Drop away with 2613.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Bring this kid to Cumberland and let HasBeen and I work on him  He will learn to respect his elders and play within his own game!:zip:
> 
> See you all in a couple weeks!


We may never see him again if you two give him some schoolin'...... :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Bring this kid to Cumberland and let HasBeen and I work on him  He will learn to respect his elders and play within his own game!:zip:
> 
> See you all in a couple weeks!


I was thinking the same thing.....he hasn't learned how to take a butt wippin yet.....I noticed he didn't like not having the high score on a target:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> That's a great idea... he'd keep you old boys on yer toes... :lol: :wink: :zip:



No he wouldn't.....:zip:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> That's a great idea... he'd keep you old boys on yer toes... :lol: :wink: :zip:


Let's see Janice, Troll, Dirkster and a poliching of Hinky came from my dojo. Narrowpond was built by a Hasbeen..... I think we know a thing or ten about breaking the wild ones  Have the bowls and pedigree to back it too! 



mdbowhunter said:


> We may never see him again if you two give him some schoolin'...... :wink:


If he is that fragile do we want to see him again????:wink:



Brown Hornet said:


> I was thinking the same thing.....he hasn't learned how to take a butt wippin yet.....I noticed he didn't like not having the high score on a target:wink:


A round or three with the Hasbeen and Hinklemonster and he will learn humility!:zip:



Brown Hornet said:


> No he wouldn't.....:zip:


You are so right my little buddy..... How does it go???? Come get him some?:tongue::wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> A round or three with the Hasbeen and Hinklemonster and he will learn humility!:zip:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right my little buddy..... How does it go???? Come get him some?:tongue::wink:


Humility....I think he would run and hide....I don't think he can shoot quick enough to keep up with Hinky:wink:

He can come and get it...but I don't think he is ready for that...maybe we should stick him with Hinky Hunter first....


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Humility....I think he would run and hide....I don't think he can shoot quick enough to keep up with Hinky:wink:
> 
> He can come and get it...but I don't think he is ready for that...maybe we should stick him with Hinky Hunter first....



Right, right.... Exactly


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

The boy isn't ready for an old guy like me what makes you think he can run with the pack.. You guys would make him run towards the girls and hide. Do we really want to do something foolish like that???????


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> The boy isn't ready for an old guy like me what makes you think he can run with the pack.. You guys would make him run towards the girls and hide. Do we really want to do something foolish like that???????


Trial by fire my man!!!!!! 

All involved have units except him..... He will be fine..... feed the kid to the wolves. He will be better off for it in the long run 












OR... Are you saying you want the beating for the youngster???????:tongue:


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

Rattleman What Darrin said the wolves wont kill him they will only make him better if he pays attention:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

BOWPRK said:


> Rattleman What Darrin said the wolves wont kill him they will only make him better if he pays attention:wink:


They'll see the fear in his eyes and then eat him. As far as paying attention must I remind you we are dealing with a 15 year old here.....The boy is a goner.


----------

